# Is This Depersonalization or What? I'm Scared



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

On Tuesday I went around my friends and drunk a glass full of vodka in about 2 minutes at 11:00. It took me until 4:00 to recover slightly but still felt like I was in a dream, and ever now and then I kept coming back to reality wondering what just happened. So, my friends walked me home not knowing it would be this bad, I took some vitamin B6 (All I had on me) thinking it would help me metabolize the effects, and I went to bed.

I felt gout in my legs, my heart was stopping in my sleep which was waking me up, I couldn't feel my chest, it went numb. I woke up feeling okay though.

Next, it turned into night time. I felt like I wasn't in reality again, very relaxed feeling and I still feel like it today, as if I'm in a dream although my motor function is okay.

Getting scary actually because I don't want it to last forever.

What do I do? What is this?

Also, yesterday night and a couple of weeks ago I kept seeing my landing light on, only to turn around and it wasn't on. This has happened twice now, and is weird.

Also, just now I got this tingling rush over all my head and it kinda felt like I had jumped up at the same time. (not my body, just my head). and my vision went blank for a couple of seconds. Felt like I was losing consiouness.

I have anxiety if that has anything to do with it. Social anxiety.

I haven't done weed. And it was the first time I've got drunk, not knowing the effects will be this bad

I don't think it is alcohol, it was three days ago sinse I drank and it takes like 24 hours for the effects to go away


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

This sounds like mild DP/DR...but it also sounds like you have some physical ailments that you need to get checked out. How much Vodka did you drink in 2 minutes?? If you went overboard it can send your body into a crazy WTF just happened to me type of state. Step #1 is to calm yourself down and stop the worrying which is easier said than done...


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> This sounds like mild DP/DR...but it also sounds like you have some physical ailments that you need to get checked out. How much Vodka did you drink in 2 minutes?? If you went overboard it can send your body into a crazy WTF just happened to me type of state. Step #1 is to calm yourself down and stop the worrying which is easier said than done...


Hey, thanks for answering quickly. I had about a glass full, and the vodka was 40%. I did have it with coke as well. I had two glasses with the coke. And what physical ailments do I need to get checked out? I was fine before the vodka. :/ Infact, the day after I was fine as well, just as the night progressed I felt like it.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Heart stopping, numbness in chest, losing vision and consciousness....those are not typical symptoms of DP/DR, they are physical symptoms that i would relay to a doctor.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

Those symptoms have gone away today, so has the heart stopping and the numbness in the chest. I think that was just the alcohol. Same with the vision, that has also stopped today. The only and most annoying symptoms are the feeling of not knowing what I'm doing, well...

What I mean is, I know what I'm doing, it's just that I feel 'zoomed out' as to say as to how I was feelng before I felt like this. I feel like it's 40% dream and 60% reality. My hearing is okay, vision is okay etc.

It kinda feels like you had a nap in the afternoon and have woken up, when you normally feel more tired, but more intense... hard to explain it. I have been like this sinse Tuesday. I've had anxiety before but never felt like this. Do you think it will go away ?

I have been to the doctour about my anxiety about 4 weeks ago before I felt like this, and the gave me a blood test and said everything is normal.


----------



## Funky Buddha (Apr 12, 2013)

NEEDMOREBLAZE said:


> Heart stopping, numbness in chest, losing vision and consciousness....those are not typical symptoms of DP/DR, they are physical symptoms that i would relay to a doctor.


I also think that the whole heart stopping thing was just sleep apnia from the alcohol.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

KieranA001 said:


> Those symptoms have gone away today, so has the heart stopping and the numbness in the chest. I think that was just the alcohol. Same with the vision, that has also stopped today. The only and most annoying symptoms are the feeling of not knowing what I'm doing, well...
> 
> What I mean is, I know what I'm doing, it's just that I feel 'zoomed out' as to say as to how I was feelng before I felt like this. I feel like it's 40% dream and 60% reality. My hearing is okay, vision is okay etc.
> 
> ...


 That sounds like DP/DR...the spaced out, foggy view of the world. It may have been triggered by the binge drinking but it is probably something your mind is trying to protect itself from...mine was triggered by simply laying on the couch and watching TV.

A regular doctor probably won't do much other than offer prescription drugs unfortunately, get your doctor to refer you to a psychiatric doctor that can help you deal with your disorder.


----------

